# Need help adapting plow from Chevy to Ford!



## OMureebe (Jan 2, 2004)

I picked up from a friend a Fisher Speedcast plow that was on a mid-80's Chevy 1500. $0 means the price was right. Now.... I have an 89 F-150 with the quad-link front suspension, front and rear sway bars, 300-6, 4-spd manual.

So I figure the hard part is to locate the frame mount that would fit my Ford and be golden. But what I am finding is that I can't find one? Does anybody know where I could locate these? Is there more (outside of pump brackets and spring airbags) that would be needed???

This is just for my driveway and maybe some other light duty plowing.

Thanks!
Omar


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

check with your local plow repair shop, you would be surprised at what some of those guys have laying around.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

There's a place up here in Maine (in Bangor) that sells new & used Fisher equipment... they might have what you need. (and they ship -- but these are likely to be heavy)

PM me if you want the contact info.

Also, the installation instructions for your truck are on Fisher's web site at this link:

http://www.fisherplows.com/publications.asp?cat=111

Good luck.

Jeff Pierce


----------

